# Reptile suggestions?



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey! I know this is a fish forum, but maybe someone has an answer to my question?
I have a shelf that I’m looking to put some reptiles on. I can have a tank (I’m going to custom build it, it will have a screen lid, wooden walls, and glass open front doors) That is anywhere up to 3’ long. It will be 10“ high, and 23” deep. I really just want any suggestions because I’m in to all reptiles at the moment, there’s not a reptile I don’t like or don’t want to keep, so any will be fine for me, I really don’t have a preference or anything I prefer over something else. Though I don’t want leopard geckos, I already have one, and I love him, but I want to try something different. Anything else works for me, I don’t really care what it is since even I want to try everything lol, so doesn’t matter what comes first . Thanks!


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone..?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Check out lilnaugrim's journa lilnaugrim's Leopard Geckos

Then go to her Betta Fish Journal and do a search for Gecko. She's not active on the Forum any more but I'm still in touch and can ask her to reach out to you to address any questions.


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

Leopard Gecko, Bearded Dragon, Blue-Tongued Skink, Crested Gecko


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ooh those are all very cool, thanks!


----------

